# TV-Karte, was ist das?



## Clonemaster (12. September 2010)

moin - ja ich weis wofür man TV-Karten benutzt, aber ich besaß bisher
noch keine und kenne mich überhaupt nicht damit aus.

Kann mich jemand aufklären?

Meine Situation: 
Ich habe mir einen 30" TFT gekauft und möchten den auch zum 
Fernsehen benutzen. 

Was gibt es für unterschiedliche Karten, gibts da auch was mit
Full HD, DVB-T und was ist preislich sinnvoll? Gibt es auch externe
TV-Karten??

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## dot (12. September 2010)

Wie empfaengst du dein TV-Programm?

- Analog SAT
- Digitales SAT (DVB-S)
- Digital Antenne (DVB-T)
- Analog Kabel
- Digital Kabel (DVB-C)

?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. September 2010)

mmhh gute Frage xD

Also es ist ein weißes Kabel, mit einem pin in der Mitte. 
Ist nix neues, nix Digitales. Aber was ist unterschied
zwischen Analog Sat und Kabel?

Eines davon wird es wohl sein ^^


----------



## dot (12. September 2010)

Du hast keinen extra Receiver sondern es geht das Kabel mit dem Stecker von Rechts (=> http://www.pcp.ch/gfx81400big/Antennen-Kabel-Gold-2m-81400.jpg ) direkt an den Fernseher oder?


----------



## Clonemaster (12. September 2010)

mmh das Kabel ist richtig, aber es geht schon noch erst zu nem Receiver


----------



## dot (12. September 2010)

Wie heißt der Receiver? 

Och Leute, lasst euch doch nicht immer alles aus der Nase ziehn.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

Kathrein
Stereo Satellite Receiver

Hätte nicht gedacht das mein Receiver so ne große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Henninges (13. September 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Stereo Satellite Receiver



also offensichtlich 'ne schüssel auf dem dach...


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

richtig.

theoretisch würds ja ne ganz billige karte tun, aber 
würd gern bescheid wissen ob es sich lohnen würde
mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Henninges (13. September 2010)

das kommt drauf an ob du digital sat oder analog hast...das wiederum ist von dem verwendeten LNB an der schüssel abhängig...hast du einen digitalen LNB so lohnt sich in jedem fall eine sat karte mit *dvb-s* ( *D*igital*V*ideo*B*roadcast-*S*atelite ) ... steckt ein älterer *LNB* ( *L*ow*N*oise*B*lock Converter ) an der schüssel so wird es sicherlich ein analoger sein und es reicht eine analoge karte...


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

Also hab grad eben nochmal mit dad geredet, er sagt LNB oder LNC ist gleich, das haben wir ^^


----------



## Henninges (13. September 2010)

*WAS* für ein LNB ? digital oder analog ist die frage, das ihr einen habt ist klar...


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

Beides? ^^ 

kommt doch drauf an was für einen Receiver man dann benutzt?


----------



## iRaptor (13. September 2010)

Benutzen deine Eltern einen Digitalen Reciver? (Name und Modell?)


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

Wir haben insgesamt 6 receiver in Benutzung - davon sind manche digital, manche anscheinend
nicht. Einen hab ich schon gepostet. Kathrein Analog Sat, dann noch irgendwas mit G, Galaxy
und noch andere, auch einen mit dem früher primiere ging oder so. Es geht jedenfalls beides, 
analog und digital, sagt mein dad


----------



## Henninges (13. September 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Beides? ^^ ...



sorry, aber auf so eine art "frage - antwort" spiel hab ich echt keine lust...entweder du machst hier mal präzise angaben oder du bleibst mit deinem problem "im regen stehen"...


----------



## dot (13. September 2010)

Wenn beides im Einsatz ist wird wohl der LNB/Multischalter digitaltauglich sein. Dann kannst du dir einfach mal von den bekannten Marken eine DVB-S(2) TV-Karte anschauen. Kommt halt auch stark auf das Zubehoer die Funktionen an die du brauchst.

=> Hauppauge, TerraTec, etc.
dvb-s2 in PC-Video/Video-/TV-Karten intern Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kommt halt auch auf das Budget an. Wuerde aber DVB-S2 Karten bevorzugen (wegen der HD Kompatibilitaet). Aber aufpassen, das ist kein Garant das du auch die Privaten in HD Form empfangen kannst, denn dafuer ist HD+ notwendig.


----------



## X Broster (13. September 2010)

In letzter Zeit habe ich einige TV Karten und Empfangsarten ausprobiert, solltest du digital über SAT gucken und als Software das Windows Media Center nutzen, das übrings sehr gut ist, reicht eine normale DVB-S Karte/Stick aus.


----------



## Clonemaster (13. September 2010)

Also heute ist schon zu spät, morgen frag ich nochmal genauer wie das bei uns im Detail ist. 

Ich hab gehört es geht schon ab 20,- € los? und ich hab was von USB sticks gehört, die aber
angeblich nix taugen?

Das Budget wird sich hier hoffentlich noch klären, grundsetzlich kommen auch etwas teurere 
50+ in Frage..


----------

